# Masters Dissertation Survey



## emilyliggins (8 August 2017)

I am currently a student at the Royal Agricultural University in Cirencester studying a Rural Estate Management Masters. As part of this I am writing a dissertation on UK farmers Reliance on subsidies and the effects of Brexit. If any of you have 10 minutes spare could you please do my online survey. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

The link to the survey is as follows: https://rau.onlinesurveys.ac.uk/farming-subsidies-and-the-effects-of-brexit


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (8 August 2017)

Hi Emily, it might be best if  you can add that this is aimed at farmers? Tenant and landowners.
You'll find some on here, but not many - mostly its livery yard owners and horse owners who own/rent land/yards - or keep their animals in livery.
Sorry I can't add to your survey.


----------

